# To microchip or not?



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about microchipping PepperAnn. I've read some not so hot things about it. Tumors in lab rats or deaths. What did you do for your chihuahua?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just to let u know even if u microchip u have to pay a monthly fee on the company that the place uses to do it. i think its safe. KC is chipped


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

All 3 of mine were chipped at spay.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> just to let u know even if u microchip u have to pay a monthly fee on the company that the place uses to do it.


This is not true. Not in my case with Home Again. You can choose to buy a membership which provides lost dog alerts and a variety of other benefits but once the dog is chipped it reads in any system. I chose not to buy the complete package that charges by the month. Does not make my girl's chips inactive in any way. I have had my girl's chips read at a couple of places. The paperwork is clear about that.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> This is not true. Not in my case with Home Again. You can choose to buy a membership which provides lost dog alerts and a variety of other benefits but once the dog is chipped it reads in any system. I chose not to buy the complete package that changes by the month. I have had my girl's chips read at a couple of places. The paperwork is clear about that.



really! i'll have to check i have home again as well. i was confused on how this worked since the website was confusing for me. thanks!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie is chipped and we don't pay a monthly fee. I feel a lot better knowing that she has a chip. Anyone can remove a collar with identification.


----------



## NiecieD (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine are chipped...also with Home Again no monthly fee. They have packages you can upgrade to for other perks, but for keeping their info on file is no charge


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Both my Chis are chipped and only the one time fee. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Only one of mine is chipped I didn't do it, she came to me like that.
I personally don't do it nor would I.

There is a lot of info for the pros vs cons available on Google, I suggest reading and doing what is right for you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Just,checked with home again site and it says the chip id # is enrolled but I can't seem to sign up for the online thing, it says the info doesn't match their file...wth lol -.- will have to call them,soon for "assistance"


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe they registered her to your BF or his mom?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

They did but the info doesn't match his...mebbe it just a online error -.-


----------

